# The end is near (steelies)



## wdf73

I usually fish an unmentionable far upstream of the lake. I found the first few fish I had seen this year on Saturday.


----------



## jmaddog8807

a lot of these spawned out fish you guys are seeing are winter run fish. these fish spawn a lot earlier than spring run fish. some of these females will make beds and spawn out in march. doesn't mean the run is over by any means.


----------



## Steelee

Way Early. On the Mighty Mo, there is still ice on Croton Pond, keeping watertemps low. DNR walleye take was last week, and only 25% of walleye females were ripe. Walleyes spawn first, then the steelhead. Also water is way low. Shocking turning up very few steelhead between the dam and Pine St.

Have also fished an unmentionable. Water temps in low 40's, but water way too low. Not much gravel worked.

At least on these two rivers, we need some warm rain to get things going. I would wager that that the spawned out fish mentioned in this thread are winter fish with the big push coming.

Regards, Steelee


----------



## Robert Holmes

I have caught fall run steelhead that are dropping eggs, usually smaller fish but some spring run fish do their thing fast and head back to the lake. Some of these fish have been in the river all winter and when the water temps change they spawn and leave.


----------



## riverbob

I hope u guys r right, I'd love to catch steel into may. I for got to mention that the spawned out fish were caught about 30 yards off the mouth of a spawning creek.


----------



## ratherboutside

Can't speak to the grand but the NE streams haven't even really started yet. Just a few fish in the system and they are very lethargic. Water temps were around 37. A warm rain and it will pick up.


----------



## Hollandpiper

Boozer said:


> Catching drop backs is not an indicator of the specifics of a Spring run and it's duration...
> 
> These drop-backs could have been in the river since last Summer/Fall and obviously will tend to spawn earlier. They could have ran a week ago and already dropped too, it still has no indication of the conditions on the lake, only the river conditions and that fishes specific programming...
> 
> The conditions on Lake Michigan are way behind schedule, they are what dictate when the actual Spring run takes place and how it occurs, whether it's a huge push and done, trickle effect, etc... is all dictated by the conditions in the lake...QUOTE]
> 
> I agree with Boozer. My small K'Zoo trib does not seem like it has got a push yet. 1 for 4 yesterday and only a few fresh fish in the system. Last week I caught a fresh hen, but I think the bring push has yest to come.:fish2:


----------



## Multispeciestamer

I completely agree for the Mo and Grand, but the rivers south of it eh its pretty much shot.


----------



## Sparky23

MO is a damn near a month behind the grand, cant even begin to compare the 2. Grand has been up to around 45 46 deg. a few times now and in the 40's for weeks, not sure what it is now, as i havent been out since fri. Dont believe the MO has hit been in the 40 for long, last weekend it wasnt.


----------



## mikeznewaygo

got to 41 today, now just below


----------



## riverbob

I might be nuts, I'm still going to stick with the end is near. today catch was 2 suckers a red one n a black one n 1kitty cat, one lost steelie, I through with the little rain we had I would have a fair day on steel...if it isn't over then it must be a small return this year.:sad:... ps don't be jumping on me, it's just my 2 cents n I've been wrong before.


----------



## mikeznewaygo

Grand might be getting there, hope you are wrong Mo is just starting


----------



## GRUNDY

2 weeks ago caught a milt leaking colored up buck. Last week caught 4silver steel and saw nothing but silver fish caught. This was south of the MO too. I think things are starting to peak prob this week. My fav snagging spot to watch how the "other" folks fish has not even been busy yet, which usually coincides with the peak... Have to say that the river temps have been pretty warm though.

Regards,

B
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## METTLEFISH

All the reading I have done indicates the peak of egg development at certain Temps. The primary run/egg drop (spawning) ocurs due to photo period. By doing so, the fish deminish the potential of exposing eggs/Alevin to high Temps. that kill them. Obviously there will be peaks of activety around the Full Moon and Freshets close to those prime photo periods. Yes some rivers experience a later run than others, those streams typically have a very short spawning window. Some streams are full of habitat and food sources that keep fish in them from august til may... others...not so much. Like Multi says, the Joe is pretty much done, as it always is come early April...​


----------



## johnny5alive

riverbob said:


> I might be nuts, I'm still going to stick with the end is near. today catch was 2 suckers a red one n a black one n 1kitty cat, one lost steelie, I through with the little rain we had I would have a fair day on steel...if it isn't over then it must be a small return this year.:sad:... ps don't be jumping on me, it's just my 2 cents n I've been wrong before.


I dont think you're nuts. Crap run combined with cold spring and low water and now high water coming. Fish that are there will be gone soon. Slow fall , winter , and now , I wouldnt hold my breath for much more of a run


----------



## Sparky23

Grand is blown out, solid mud, will be for a few days, by the time its cleared up it will even more full of suckers and alot of steel will do there thing and get out, still be fish around for a month but not any big numbers. At leats the grand was a hell of a run, i thought, boated around 200.


----------



## rieverr

I pulled 3 steel trolling the lake 2 males and 1 hen and NONE of them where ready the hen was still tight,


----------



## Julez81

Lotsa fish coming thru Berrien every day!


----------



## workingman

mikeznewaygo said:


> just starting....last year caught spring run steelies until june, don't sweat the small stuff


The fish that we caught last Friday north of GR didn't look like they were ready to spawn yet at all. The water was anywhere from 41.7 to 40.5 degrees. One fish was very chrome, the others were still fairly bright and one big buck was a fall run fish.


----------



## wdf73

I caught a silver hen yesterday that was still tight in the skein.


----------



## riverbob

Seen 3 yesterday, I was cleaning the yard, took about 2 hours, while working I saw 3 steelie come down the river, doing the fat lady sang dance. (all stressed out swimming in circles)


----------



## Julez81

I was at Tippy yesterday for a couple hours to catch a few browns. I saw several fish hooked some porpoising some jumping in the air and over the coffer. The spring isn't done yet up there. I don't hear any fat lady singing. It looks like more fish ran the spring than the fall/winter is all.


----------



## Steelee

Caught a steel friday on the Mo, but the fish are very few and far between. All this rain will bring in the possibly last small push, but for all intents and purposes, the spring run is over.

Will still be a few dropbacks around, however, probably till Memorial Day


----------



## wdf73

We caught a couple of unexpected steelhead Saturday on an unmentionable


----------



## Bigbird517

Fished the MO on Saturday the 9th lots of fish around. Went 5 for 20. Did not have a net, so it was tough landing a fish. Caught a lot of browns and steelie smolts also.


----------

